# Weight?



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Figured I'd let yall Tarpon Experts chime in on how much this one weighs. I didn't have a tape on board so I wasn't abel to get any measurements. It was one of the thickest ones caught on my boat. I would say over 150 but I'm not sure how much more, I don't like to over estimate. The girth on the fish was pretty strong.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

one more...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Probably "dead weight".... sorry, but keep those fish out of the boat. No need to put them in. More stress than is not needed. From what I recall of the statistics taken in Boca Grande, something like better than 80% of fish that remained in the water during release survived. The number went down significantly for any fish that came in the boat... not sure but I recall the survival rate around 50% for fish drug out of the water. Keep 'em in the water!!! 

Impossilbe from those pics to estimate a weight. Probably in the 130 lb. range, give or take twenty pounds on each side but that's impossible to tell from the picture.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Scott said:


> Probably "dead weight".... sorry, but keep those fish out of the boat. No need to put them in. More stress than is not needed. From what I recall of the statistics taken in Boca Grande, something like better than 80% of fish that remained in the water during release survived. The number went down significantly for any fish that came in the boat... not sure but I recall the survival rate around 50% for fish drug out of the water. Keep 'em in the water!!!


Thanks!!! I always appreciate recommendations and knowledge from accomplished anglers like yourself. As far as this fish goes, judging by the way this one jumped out of the water about 20 yards from the boat after the extensive release, he appeared to be in great physical shape.

It comes to mind that any fish is definatley weak after a 30-60 minute fight on heavy tackle and would be a prime target for a large shark which are definately found around the Tarpon Schools in Boca Grande. I would be willing to make the assumption that a large percentage of the released fish in Boca Grande are Consumed by Sharks, more so than here in Texas.


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

It's definitely bigger than the 50 pounder I just caught in Puerto Rico, but I'm willing to bet the experience was just as good, (considering it was my first) regardless of weight. BTW, Congrats.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Awesome catch. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Scott said:


> Probably "dead weight".... sorry, but keep those fish out of the boat. No need to put them in. More stress than is not needed. From what I recall of the statistics taken in Boca Grande, something like better than 80% of fish that remained in the water during release survived. The number went down significantly for any fish that came in the boat... not sure but I recall the survival rate around 50% for fish drug out of the water. Keep 'em in the water!!!
> 
> I agree with Jake on this one most Tarpon that are released off Boca Grande are consumed by sharks as opposed to dieing from the stress placed on them from the fight. I would guestimate the fish at 160#. Since the fish swam off strong as you reported I am certain it was just fine. You are an accomplished enough angler and have enough respect for the resource to know how to properly release a tarpon. Keep up the good work. I am ammazed at the people who are willing to make assumptions based on a simple picture about the survival rate of any given fish placed in a boat. Just keep putting beer in your cereal and keep trolling your baits at 2.323 knots


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*ouch!*

"I am ammazed at the people who are willing to make assumptions based on a simple picture about the survival rate of any given fish placed in a boat. Just keep putting beer in your cereal and keep trolling your baits at 2.323 knots"

2.323 knots is a little fast. Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

This is why I won't post any pics. on this site. The man was asking about weight, not a sermon on survival rates. nice report on the tarpon.


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

Awesome fish! I too would run the estimate in the 140 -160 # range.


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

I think Scott did a good job, when I saw the post my intitial thought was oh gosh he we go! Scotts post was not attacking, yet informative. No one is pointing fingers in an aggressive manner. The point is tarpon are catch and release only, right? A tarpon could survive the catch and be returned to the water capable of survival, but the protective coat of slime left on the deck of the boat could cause the demise of this fish. Its not in our best interest to see something that could have been done a little different in the name of consevation and hold our tounge(fingers on Keys). It was and still is a great fish, thanks for posting. I am jealous of the chance.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

See what I mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay guys, the "dead weight" comment was a joke... there was no criticism in the rest of it at all, just a reminder as to why we keep fish in the water and don't pull them out. I just see no reason whatsoever to pull a fish in the boat unless you intend to kill it. I was quoting the only statistics we have on the subject from the only study that I am aware of that examined this issue. Not all tarpon that died, died in the study from shark bites. Some were confirmed with undewater cameras. Didn't mean to offer a dissertation on the subject but just giving a friendly reminder of the necessity of keeping fish in the water and conservation. Sorry somebody took it as a personal attack, it wasn't at all... Never intended to be.

And yes, 2.3 knots is too fast and the beer in my cereal this morning was ice cold but I didn't get to it fast enough and my Wheaties turned to mush, so I had to start all over again. 

fyi - David, that quote comes from a Pat Green song called "Here We Go". I could have put, "...my momma said, 'Boy that [email protected]#$ is gonna kill ya if the women don't get you first...'" That's a phrase about chewing tobacco but it might apply to tarpon fishing too... Maybe I'll change that quote soon.

ps - Happy Father's Day to all...


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, I second the happy Fathers day.......................


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jake Reaves said:


> ...I don't like to over estimate.


and, you call yourself a fisherman? :biggrin:


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Lets take this discussion in a different direction here. Yes, great pictures Jake. Great fish. Okay, on to other stuff. Mainly fishing techniques. Jake made a comment about fighting tarpon on heavy tackle etc... Very good comment and an important one. When I troll, I troll with heavy boat rods. I use TLD 25s and some have 80 lb spectra on them. Others have 50 lb mono. The only "light" tackle you'll find on my boat is casting rods with 30 lb test on them. The only reason for 30 is because you have to be able to cast it. But all rods have a lot of backbone to them. We are casting heavy lures so stiffer rods help. Most tarpon get to my boat very very green. In fact, most get to the boat almost too green to handle. When using **** pops, I almost never put a gaff in the fish's lip unless she's over 175 lbs or so. Those big mommas can just be easier to handle that way.. plus it depends on where the hook is. I put a lip gaff in the fish as little as possible. The reason a fight kills a fish is the build up of lactic acid in the muscles. If the fight lasts too long, the acid builds up and kills the fish... no matter how much you revive them and no matter how good they look when they leave, they'll die. No, I know guys fish with flies and I know light tackle on really big fish is something that is done a lot. Not criticizing here, just for me, heavier is better. I know guys who can fish with a fly rod and whip a tarpon just as fast. That skill and technique is truly awesome. My hat goes off to those guys and their skill. The key is getting fish to the boat quickly and letting them go with as little damage and disturbance as possible. Handling large tarpon at the boat that are green is dangerous and takes lots of practice to do. Farley and I caught a 190+ a couple years ago in Louisiana... I've caught more 150 lb tarpon than I can remember but this 195 lb fish was a monster. I remember looking over the side of the boat about to reach down and get ahold of this monster and thinking to myself... okay, now what? I've been hit in the head, I've been knocked back in the boat. I've had gloves ripped off my hands by hooks and missing my flesh by fractions of an inch. I've lost hats, sunglasses and so many pliers I should own a tackle store. But I'll take that green fish over an exhausted one, any day of the week. Also, when you release them, I've taken as long as five minutes or more to ensure the fish is strong enough to swim away. You can't revive them long enough... if you do it right. Not too fast, and not too much lifting their head out of the water. They'll let you know when they want to leave.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Please Release Me, Let Me Go*

I agree with Scott. Such a peerless fish deserves the best treatment we as anglers can give it to ensure the highest survival rate. My brother and I have released well over 150 tarpon fishing off Galveston without any need to drag one into the boat. In my opinion, doing so risks traumatizing the fish too much. Plus, I just don't want a double hernia!! ;~) So, perhaps this thread will convince others to leave a tarpon in the water boatside when removing the hook. If so, Scott's post will prove as educational as I'm sure he intended it.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Oink*

Jake, congrats on a nice fish. That thing sure is a porker, even if it's hard to tell about the length. A 7' rod laid down next to it would have added some perspective and helped to solve that problem (as long as it was in the boat). That belly gives it all its weight, so the estimates seem about right. Unless, of course, you're carrying around some bowling balls on your boat for purposes of embellishment! ;~) If so, make sure they're the real heavy ones!!!


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice pictures. I'm going to say the one I caught would be in that same class. I just remember the girth on it looked huge. I have handled plenty of pacific sailfish and that tarpon was a whole different class of fish!

-Mike.


----------



## skaV (Jun 7, 2005)

The fish is a 120-130. Scott is right, 85 to 93% of ALL boated fish die, period. If you are not going to kill keep them in the water.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

That was already said skaV, like 3 times.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

You sure it is not 86-94%



skaV said:


> The fish is a 120-130. Scott is right, 85 to 93% of ALL boated fish die, period. If you are not going to kill keep them in the water.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

david said:


> You sure it is not 86-94%


Ron Taylor of the FWRI, mentions a mortality study and one that involved a single death attributed to pulling a fish out of the water:

Where he says this:

"Controlled studies have shown that most fish released after hook-and-line capture, survive. Researchers working in Boca Grande Pass tagged 27 tarpon with sonic transmitters and found that 26 of these hook-and-line-caught fish survived. The one fish that died had been lifted from the water for a prerelease photograph."

--------------------------

That's enough for me....


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok .. So How Long Is Too Long To Be Fighting A Tarpon(over 150 Lbs) I Have Seen The "fly Rodders" Struggle With Large Tarpon For Hours!!!. I Have To Ask A Honest Question ... Do We Have The Proper Fish Fighting Skills To Land Tarpon On Fly/light Tackle?? . I Ask Myself This Question When I Am Out There Wavng My 12wt At These Huge Fish. I Feel That I Could Use Some Pointers On How To Fight/ Land These Fish So As To Not Harm Them. Just A Thought.....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Graham or Fin_Adict are probably the best to answer fly rod questions around here. Maybe they'll PM you.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

There are numerous factors associated with the mortality rate of a fish that is caught and released. All these factors need to be considered when equating the reason for a fishes survival after the catch. The age of the fish, the relative health of the fish, the amount of stress used during the fight, how handled once caught, how well the fish is revived prior to releasing. All these factors need to be considered when placing any sort of statistics on mortality rate. A fish that is faught for 3 hours on light tackle and released boat side in an improper manner may have a higher mortality rate than a fish of the same size faught on large tackle for a short time brought inside the boat for a picture and then revived properly. I have very little faith in mortality rates of fish caught and released unless all the facts are known of the actual catch and release.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

David, I know you are Jake's dad and we all appreciate you participating on this board. It has always been open to everybody and everybody is welcome to exchange their opinions here and the primary purpose of the board is to exchange information and ideas. So we are glad you are here. We hope you'll continue to participate.

With regard to your comments, no doubt that is true. I would love to see other studies if you have them. What I do know from personal experience is that most anglers in Boca Grande pass know how to handle and release fish, and the ones who participated in these studies are usually guide boats, because that's usually the way they coordinate studies in the pass, so I will assume that those other extraneous factors were certainly taken into consideration by those doing the studies. That is why they are called "controlled" studies as the quote referenced. If you have any other information to confirm that it is okay to drag a tarpon into a boat for a photo op and let him back in the water and confirm his survival with only a little more than a 4% mortality, which is what they have found with tarpon released who are not drug out of the water in Boca Grande Pass, taking into account shark attacks too (that was published by a guy named Edwards in 1998), I'm more than happy to listen and admit when I'm wrong. I have just seen nothing to suggest it is okay to drag a fish in a boat and then release it without adversely effecting mortality. To try and argue the "value" of doing so simply makes no sense to me. In the catch and release money tournaments in Boca Grande they are very careful to use slings to hoist fish out of the water and treat them very careful. There is a reason for that. They don't drag the fish in the boat to get over to the weigh station. Sorry again, but I see no reason to try and legitimize dragging the fish out of the water when we simply don't have to. Give them every chance you can. That's what I would think is the best motto.


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the report Jake a very fine catch! Keep them coming.


Note to self---Do not post any fishing reports especially with pictures it is not worth the hassle!!!!!!!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*A Fish Out Of Water....*

All statistics aside........isn't there direct evidence that a tarpon is not able to support the weight of its organs when lifted out of the water? That the stress of lifting it can cause internal damage that can be fatal. That type of injury would not be evident as the fish swam away, and it would explain why they can be moved successfully using a sling. It would not explain why they can spend so much time in the air without busting a gut..........


----------



## Delmar (Jun 19, 2006)

*Tarpon mortality*

I've photographed a number of tarpon underwater as they were leadered and landed by guys fishing 12wt fly gear. None of the fish were brought in the boat - all carefully released with no lip gaffs and a minimum amount of handling.

After release, I've seen a few of them swim off fine (underwater view) and then start behaving erratically.Sometimes they'll recover after they get a gulp of air.

Two of them--different days, water depths, temps, etc--swam off about twenty yards and then shuddered and spiraled to the bottom. Both of those fish (80-100 pounds) were leadered in less than 20 minutes by very experienced fly anglers. At the boat they were lipped, fly quickly removed, and handled very carefully.

I was able to dive and grab both of those fish and bring them back to the boat where we spent considerable time holding the fish by the jaw and slowly cruising to run water through their gills. Didn't work, either time; and it made me sick to see them die.

Moral of all this: tarpon are incredibly delicate for their stature, and I'm convinced that more than we'd like to know probably die after the release, even when they appear to swim off just fine. Lactic acid, heart attack--who knows?

Bottom line is, no tarpon should ever be brought on board a boat, and if the fight lasts longer than 30-45 minutes that fish is seriously stressed--especially on hot, windless days. Avoid the lip gaffs too. Either get a good pair of gloves and get ready for a few head butts and sore shoulders, or cut the leader without handling the fish at all.

Let's take care of em' folks. They're too cool to lose.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

texas john said:


> Thanks for the report Jake a very fine catch! Keep them coming.
> 
> Note to self---Do not post any fishing reports especially with pictures it is not worth the hassle!!!!!!!


Sure you can... we'd love to see them. But if we make a suggestion about handling a fish, just don't take it personally. I used to hold fish up, lip gaff them and do all the wrong stuff until I new better. That was nearly twenty years ago. Nobody knows until they learn. Learning is part of being on this message board. I think we all need to have a little thicker hides sometimes. Its nothing personal around here. Promise.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Great fish Jake!
Hard to tell how big, but from pics, I'd say 150 tops, looks more to be in the 130-140 from what little proportions I can get from the boat.

I'm a little curious about the lip gaff thing...I don't see any harm in it. I know they shy away from it in FLA because those fish get caught so many times it never has a chance to heal. I really don't see how it could harm the fish unless the fish was sick to begin w/. ...Like taking a scale off, I know they will grow back the scale and there is no need to put alcohol on the wound unless you have a sick fish, which probably wouldn't have eaten in the first place.

Any data on harm from lip gaffing out there (of course it probably won't stop me from doing on big fish as I don't want my arms attached to the fish's mouth and detached from my body).

Although I have some earlier "poser pictures" holding fish, I don't anymore.
While I do bring the fish aboard (that make it that far w/o breaking something) it's never more than for about five seconds, the tape is already rolled out, and a rope is on the deck to roll around the belly, we pin a fly in the rope for the girth, and the fish is back in the water, all photos are taken in the water.
Big dif w/ my boat is we can slide the fish up the stern as my boat has no sides, we tape and release, I have also marked the fish (deck) w/ a grease pencil for length and measure the mark later, that is a bit faster, but it's a ***** to get that mark off the deck.
I also triy to release in shallow water in case the fish needs a little more help.

I don't use "class" tippet as we're not trying to beat any IGFA records, the faster to to boat, the better...straight 100# leader to the fly. Or if we only want to jump the fish and then break, I'll go 16-20 for class so we can pop it after the jumps.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Best of both worlds*

Haven't yet had the pleasure of bringing a tarpon to the boat, but I have had the same dilemma with sails and marlin. In my opinion, pictures of the angler holding the fish alongside the boat and in the water are just as impressive, maybe more so, than pictures of fish in the boat. Congratulations on a great fish!


----------



## Delmar (Jun 19, 2006)

Scott G - what's the point of sliding the fish on board and doing all the measuring you're referring to if you don't fish for records? If you don't care about records, then why not just lip the smaller fish and remove the fly, or cut the leader on the bigger ones. That way you don't get your arms yanked off.

I've never seen data on lip gaffing mortality either, but why subject the fish to even that amount of punishment?


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't use "class" tippet as we're not trying to beat any IGFA records, the faster to to boat, the better...straight 100# leader to the fly. Or if we only want to jump the fish and then break, I'll go 16-20 for class so we can pop it after the jumps.

__________________
If these fish are as delicate as they sound I think Scott G said it best by using the 20# test and popping it after it jumps. This reminds me of the saltwater experience show on OLN when the two guys were fishing for tarpon on conventional gear and fought the fish for quite a while which made for good TV up until a large hammer head shark comes along and then they are worried about the fishes well being.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Constructive Criticism, Re: Texas John......*

Or anybody else.....

Post up, be a part of it, and enjoy it. If somebody offends you, let me know and I will remove it. That is not what we are here for......


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

"David, I know you are Jake's dad and we all appreciate you participating on this board. It has always been open to everybody and everybody is welcome to exchange their opinions here and the primary purpose of the board is to exchange information and ideas. So we are glad you are here. We hope you'll continue to participate."

I am not sure of your motives in the statement above. But it has nothing to do with the mortality rate of Tarpon. There is nothing either informative or educational about it. It is kind of like saying "You dont sweat much for a fat girl"


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Just trying to add a little humor and lighten the thread up. Very informative and educational information. You know I can honestly say that in my all my years of fishing I can not ever remember releasing a fish of any significant weight (over 40 pounds lets say) that did not survive, that includes Marlin, tarpon, sailfish etc. But what this thread has got me too thinking is that even though they swam off at the time of release and never surfaced what was the chance of the fish dieing later? Everyone that posted to this thread has added some value to the education of those that might not be as experienced as others in the proper handling and releasing of any game fish. I know for me it is a continuous educational experience. Someone once said "Wisdom is nothing more than avoiding all thoughts that weaken you"


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Revival & Survival*

On one occasion I vividly recall, we revived a tarpon (about 140 lbs) boatside without firing up the motor and, thinking the fish was fine, let it go. We spent about 5 minutes on it total. Then we watched it swim off. As one of the other posts mentioned (the one on photographing them), it later surfaced to gulp some air. But instead of diving back down, the fish struggled at the surface. It was shark bait for sure in that compromised position. And if you don't think a giant bull shark can make a fast meal of a foundering tarpon, try swimming next to one while it's flopping on top & bleeding slightly. :-0

Simple solution -- we motored over to the fish, I grabbed it by the lip with both hands, and we swam it at a slow speed along the side of the boat. Then we switched places, with my brother working with the fish. I then took over again, as bending over the gunnel on a hot summer day can tire one out quickly. This effort at revival lasted some 15-20 minutes until the lactic acid buildup wore off, the tarpon's strength returned, the fish splashed, and it finally yanked its head away from my hands. This time, we watched the tarpon swim down and away strong.

The second attempt at revival, while perhaps not guaranteeing the fish's survivial, ensured it at least had a better chance than the first attempt.

Despite taking place over a decade ago, I still remember that one episode like it was yesterday. The tarpon, while resilient, still needs some special care at times. An anecdotal story to be sure, but true nevertheless.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Capt Ahab, thanks for an excellent story of how to protect our resource. That's a lesson I will remember.

I would like to add this to it. My guide in Key Largo was a strong believer in that once you have the leader on the rod "it's a catch". Get a good look and hopefully a picture. Then go ahead and tighten the drag. If the leader breaks then its a clean release. Don't extend the battle any longer than nesessary. I've done this on a number of fish in FL and now one here and watched them swim off.

After numerous tourist pictures with sails and marlin I guess I've out grown that need to hoist the fish for the camera. Even the huge blue I got last year in Flamingo was released quickly. I was afraid the mate would get hurt trying to control the big girl and told him to cut it loose. Plus my fat butt was wore out after that battle.

-Mike.


----------



## Delmar (Jun 19, 2006)

Cabolew - thanks for weighing in on the Florida technique. I fish for 10 days each May in Key west and Marathon, and I've noticed a definite change in the guide's care of fish over the last 15 years that we've been going. 

These days, the majority of the veteran Keys fly guides (guides with nothing to prove) do not want to handle the fish in any way. It's a caught fish when you reel down to the leader and then they'll break the fish off. I've even seen a few of them getting away from 20-pound leaders and Biminis and switching to 16-pound with blood knots or spider hitches that are more likely to break when a fish jumps or surges. If it's your first tarpon, they'll encourage you to fight it to the boat (quickly) and then take a quick snapshot of the fish as it's being revived. No measuring, no weighing, no lip gaffing.

Their change in sentiment is not really about fishing pressure. They've got a lot of bulls and hammerheads following their tarpon migration and they want to give the fish every possible chance to recover. We've got plenty of sharks too, here in Texas, and since our water is typically more murky--or deeper--where most of our tarpon are caught, how do we know that a decent percentage of our released fish aren't getting chewed up? 

Last May, we watched a big hammerhead corner a school of tarpon in a basin and work them like a cutting horse. When he found the one he wanted, he chased it down and gabbed it. That was free swimming fish, presumably in good health. 

Not trying to preach or gripe, here, just hoping that we can learn from the FL guides who preside over a huge population of fish with great results. Our Texas migration is finally returning to decent numbers. Let's give them best possible chance to rebuild.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

david said:


> "David, I know you are Jake's dad and we all appreciate you participating on this board. It has always been open to everybody and everybody is welcome to exchange their opinions here and the primary purpose of the board is to exchange information and ideas. So we are glad you are here. We hope you'll continue to participate."
> 
> I am not sure of your motives in the statement above. But it has nothing to do with the mortality rate of Tarpon. There is nothing either informative or educational about it. It is kind of like saying "You dont sweat much for a fat girl"


My motives are no more than what was said. I appreciate you participating on the board and hope you'll continue it.

If I had wanted to talk about fat girls and sweating, I would have... :smile: brings to mind the old joke about flour too....  (Humor is always welcome!)


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

"Controlled studies have shown that most fish released after hook-and-line capture, survive. Researchers working in Boca Grande Pass tagged 27 tarpon with sonic transmitters and found that 26 of these hook-and-line-caught fish survived. The one fish that died had been lifted from the water for a prerelease photograph."

Controled study must have a controle part to them in the wild we have no control. Now that study is a very good one and probaly the most informitave one out thier on the subject but unless they fought, handeled, revived and so on, the exact same way every time then there are too many varables left to ? I do agreee that pulling a fish out of water is stress that is not needed to be put on such a great fish but there are too many variables in the wild to be able to call a study a controled.

Jake Great fish and keep them comming. I look forward in fishing with you next week untill then see you later and great fishing to all.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well, I didnt' say "controlled" they did.... I'll just leave that in the Florida Wildlife Officials hands to figure all that out. I just reported what was printed on the Florida Wildlife Services web page. I think the Edwards 1998, study is probably the most detailed and I know they are continuing to do research in both Boca Grande and in the Tampa area with ROV's looking at survival upon release etc. Where they go confirm if a shark got them or not. Those studies will probably be really cool when they are done. I think if you get enough numbers in a study, way more than 27, you start getting to a point where all the other variables, statistically start washing out. I've not seen a copy of the Edwards 1998 article. I'll look through the research papers I have an home and see if I've got a copy. I might and just don't remember. I've got a stack of tarpon research papers at home that I haven't looked at in years. But I'm with you, the way I look at it is the least stress the better. I know that Tom Gibson and I talked about this some time ago and he told me that the big tarpon they catch in Africa, after they hang them up, when the natives gut them, the guts are all torn from their linings and inner structures because the fish can't tolerate the gravity on their guts. I think jumping is different. They are actually more weightless as they fall back to the water... anway.. just some more thoughts - this is a good thread.. got lots of participation. Good discussions.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

I am sure you have already thought of this Scott. But what are you doing in the up coming tournament that may or may not help in further education of Tarpon research? Will we be tagging fish or have any sort of biologists present to take any sort of samples for further research. It looks like if we have that many tarpon fisherman at the same place at the same time there should be something good that comes out of it. I understand that the money raised will go towards the Tarpon tomorrow fund but looks as if there might be something that could be done with the fish we catch. I am by no means an expert in this area but just a willing participant.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Great fish Bobby, that dude has all the fun!!!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

david said:


> I am sure you have already thought of this Scott. But what are you doing in the up coming tournament that may or may not help in further education of Tarpon research? Will we be tagging fish or have any sort of biologists present to take any sort of samples for further research. It looks like if we have that many tarpon fisherman at the same place at the same time there should be something good that comes out of it. I understand that the money raised will go towards the Tarpon tomorrow fund but looks as if there might be something that could be done with the fish we catch. I am by no means an expert in this area but just a willing participant.


There is a lot going on behind the scenes David of which you may not be aware. Tarpon Tomorrow had a meeting a few weeks ago and lots of these very issues were discussed. Dr. Jerry Ault is the man in Florida who is heading up the PAT tagging research. We are in communication with him to do a lot with the tournament and through the tournament. We are working to try and get him here during the tournament but nothing has been finalized as of yet. The tournament really has multiple functions, including just being fun and a good time. It looks like we've raised a significant sum of money to go ahead and get some tags placed in fish in Texas this year. CCA has committed money as has TPW. We are making some great progress to that end. My understanding is the DNA sampling research has pretty much been finished. Standard streamer tags can still be obtained. I've got some left but I'll have to look into who is still issuing tags. That stuff can be done every day irrespective of the tournament. If you would like to vounteer to help out during the tournament, we'd be more than happy for the help. But we are looking for a great event that will be more directed toward the conservation and education issues than the Texas Tarpon Pro-Am has been in the past. The two day event format will fascilitate that. And for anybody that wonders, this is in no way a personal money making venture in any way, fashion or form. In fact, I'm sinking hundreds of dollars into the tournament to make sure it goes forward of which I'll never get reimbursed.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

120-130 lbs give or take 10 lbs.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

david said:


> I am sure you have already thought of this Scott. But what are you doing in the up coming tournament that may or may not help in further education of Tarpon research? Will we be tagging fish or have any sort of biologists present to take any sort of samples for further research. It looks like if we have that many tarpon fisherman at the same place at the same time there should be something good that comes out of it. I understand that the money raised will go towards the Tarpon tomorrow fund but looks as if there might be something that could be done with the fish we catch. I am by no means an expert in this area but just a willing participant.


David, got your entry form today. Thanks for the support and thanks for getting it in early. See ya there.


----------

